# PRIDE 33 Results (My Results, Spoliers, No PBP!)



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

No play by play
-if against rules.sorry please delete

1st fight
-Hansen by Armbar
-pretty exciting, could've potentially gotten a tko in 2nd round but round stopped

2nd fight
-trigg wins by decision(lame fight, don't download....)
-comment pretty gay fight....
-i counted the ammount of hairs on my leg during this 
fight  
-trigg attempted submission and stuff
-only standup was in 2nd round and 3rd, 1st was spent trying to keep the rear naked choke off


3rd Fight
-James lee wins by rnc
-ends in round one
-fast paced fight

4th fight
-soudouku knocks nog out,1st round!!!!!!!!!
-NOG GOT KTFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
-ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
-my fantasy mma is getting screwed over
-note, i'm quitting fantasy mma >.<

5th Fight
Sakurai ended the fight at the 2nd round by catching danzig with a left or right punch(don't remember was fast)It was a KO
-exciting fight
-recommended to dl

6th fight
sergei wins by armbar(don't quote me on this if i'm wrong....)
-will probably be kinda contraversial since at the end russow was like talking to the ref probably saying something

7th fight
Shogun wins by tko in the first round
-he had trouble taking overeem down at first but when he did he threw like a...(not correct term) from stabndiong he jumped a punch on overeem who was down and it was like over
-pretty nice fight

8th fight
OMG F NO NO NO
GOMI LOST
NOOOOOOOOOOOO
he didn't look like gomi tho, its liek the last time he lost...to over confident
-he lsot by sumbmission in the 2nd round

9th fight
NO FEING WAY!!!!
Wanderlei got koed in the 3rd round! WTF


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

keep posting please  and if you want to add in some little notes/comments about the fights i wouldnt mind


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

After the weigh in I thought it was gonna be a brawl, so why did it suck.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Well...

I just moved to 3-0.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, didn't expect that for the third fight


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

what round did hansen win the 2nd? Trigg won a unani dec? or was it split or majority? I need to make sure for my draft scoring sorry.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

philjitsu said:


> what round did hansen win the 2nd? Trigg won a unani dec? or was it split or majority? I need to make sure for my draft scoring sorry.



3rd

Una dec


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> 3rd
> 
> Una dec


Thanks heres some rep.:thumbsup:


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

1st upset!!!
lil nog got KO'd!
Damn!!!


----------



## hammafist (Nov 19, 2006)

Sokoudjou wow!


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

wowww nog knocked out? noOOOOoo`


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

as soon as this fight is posted online, someone post the link, I gotta see it.


----------



## hammafist (Nov 19, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> as soon as this fight is posted online, someone post the link, I gotta see it.


i followed all of this and can watch it. http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-videos-downloads/9405-req-pride-33-a.html


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

I have always felt that both Nogs are a little overated. Dont get me wrong their great fighters but people act like their gods gift to mma.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

i can't believe nog got ko'd. i was watching it just sitting in silence. this is crazy.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

philjitsu said:


> I have always felt that both Nogs are a little overated. Dont get me wrong their great fighters but people act like their gods gift to mma.


lil nog is defiantly overrated, but i think big nog gets the respect he deserves.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

That Shogun fight really helped me out in my U.F.F.L battle


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

what round did sergei win in?


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

baz00ca said:


> lil nog is defiantly overrated, but i think big nog gets the respect he deserves.


eh.. maybe, did you lil nog was -2500 betting odds for this fight? Do you know what rd Sergei won in?


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

yeahh!!!! Diaz!!!! wins by sub!!!

best fight in the card yet!


----------



## hammafist (Nov 19, 2006)

WTF was wrong with gomi? didn't look like he trained at all for this fight


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

diaz wins by gogoplata, what in the world is a gogoplata???


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

This PPV is insane, there were so many upsets!

Well, I thought Diaz and Gomi would be close, but damn! Diaz picked apart Gomi (even though Diaz's face says otherwise).


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Has the Silva fight started yet?? If so, who is looking better?


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

this is crazy Gomi has got to drop in the light weight rankings now. Maybe UFC 155s will get a little more respect now, Sherk was rank like 8th. The UFC vs Pride people are gonna have a field day with this.


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

what rd sergei win in? Ill give you rep.Please


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

philjitsu said:


> what rd sergei win in? Ill give you rep.Please


Round 1


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

philjitsu said:


> what rd sergei win in? Ill give you rep.Please



1st

Fight Finder - PRIDE 33 Second Coming Mixed Martial Arts Statistics


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Wanderlei gets koed NOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

TREY B. said:


> Round 1


Thanks. Even though you are my arch enemy, Im a man of my word and will give you the rep. You greedy rep. Monger.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Glad I picked Diaz and Henderson. Go underdogs!!!


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

philjitsu said:


> Thanks. Even though you are my arch enemy, Im a man of my word and will give you the rep. You greedy rep. Monger.


Don't REP me then. I could care less.

:laugh:


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

Uchi said:


> Wanderlei gets koed NOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!


WWWWHHHHHHHAATAAAATTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THIS IS BULLSHIT!!!!!!I JUST LOST REAL MONEY!! FAKE MONEY (GOMI) AND FANTSY DRAFT POINTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!aaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

TODAY SUCKS ASS my hands are cold too.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

man i think, Diaz's reach was just to far for Gomi, or GOmi didn't train his ass off like he should've and was off partying and getting fat. He got tired wayy to early


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Well..... Whose the moron now, ey?? Damn! I feel good..


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> Well..... Whose the moron now, ey?? Damn! I feel good..


i don't feel good!!!!! i'm going emo, my fav fighters got their asses handed to them, man i'm gonna go cut myself or soemthing now ........lol j/k....REMATCH!!! WAR GOMI


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow huge upsets today, first Nogerio, then Gomi, then Wanderlei


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

Uchi said:


> man i think, Diaz's reach was just to far for Gomi, or GOmi didn't train his ass off like he should've and was off partying and getting fat. He got tired wayy to early


Diaz doesnt even hit hard I think he has like one lucky knock.Anybuddy with good takedowns can beat diaz.


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

defently need silva, Henderson rematch a soon as possible. I dont understand Henderson was soo afraid of silva before. Silva almost completely dominated him last time.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

all i can say is that for sure, Gomi was overconfident or hee was going the Ronaldo way.....


----------



## amigi968 (Feb 4, 2007)

Best $40 I ever spent on a fight nite. 
Nog's loss was a huge suprise, but he was leaning in as the African Judo master, as Barnett called him, was throwing a left hook. Coulda happened to anyone.

Gomi ran out of ****ing gas halfway through rd 1. Diaz was cut BAD over one eye and under the other. What was real surprising was Diaz's chin. Gomi clocked him good a couple times, but Diaz only went down once. Choke was one I have NEVER seen before. Diaz pinned his neck between the front of his thigh and his hands. Weird, check that fight out for sure.

Wandy was outclassed from the get go. First rd was either a draw or slight advantage to Hendo. Rd 2 was all Hendo. And rd 3, it was all over via left hook. Wandy was out cold.


----------



## kenneth6869 (Feb 25, 2007)

Diaz is the real deal. Was it a championship fight?


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

no, i;m sure if it was a championship, Gomi would've been better. Can anyone remember his last non-title fight?...i remember it not begin too good. 
Gomi gets over confident way too easily, he needs to get back on track again, and try to always stay focued and determined.
Tho, he showed alot of heart i think he needs to put alot more commitment back into the gym,


----------



## doomed28 (Feb 24, 2007)

I cant believe that the only bet I won was the bet I made against Wandy..thats weird shit. I bet against Trigg, Diaz, of course the guy who took out Nog, but the show was awesome. The 1 I did win made up for all the others by far.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

lol everyone shoudl check out fantasy mma....all those ranking are like bad....the best was 71


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Uchi said:


> lol everyone shoudl check out fantasy mma....all those ranking are like bad....the best was 71



I was ranked like #81, but with all the ties I had the 17th best score.



I remember reading that Diaz was fighting for the belt....did that change or something?


----------



## Loubert (Feb 25, 2007)

I had a feeling Wandy was gonna get upset but i didn't expect Gomi and Nog too. Damn, what a f#cked up night. Good thing i only put $ on Shogun.


----------



## jobbernowl (Oct 15, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> I was ranked like #81, but with all the ties I had the 17th best score.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember reading that Diaz was fighting for the belt....did that change or something?


I heard the same, i dont know whats up


----------

